# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Recommendations for places to stay in Treasure Beach?

## BaileysMom

We'll be taking our second trip to Jamaica in October, and have been checking out Katamah- either the "Cool Breezy Cabin on the Beach" or the "Habibi in the Moroccan Villa" sound really nice.  Has anybody stayed there recently?  Any suggestions for similar type places in TB? We'll be exploring on foot- so hopefully within a 15-20 minute walking distance of restaurants would be ideal.  Thanks for any input!

----------


## TAH

We stayed there last year, we were in one of the cabins, I'm not sure what the name was though. It wasn't the one closest to the beach, a little further back and it had a cool outdoor shower and bathroom setup. We liked it overall, just thought the fridge and kitchen in general could have been cleaner. Guess that's what you get with a shared kitchen. It is a cool little setup though, very unique.

----------


## BaileysMom

TAH, thanks for that info.  The one we're thinking about, described as "Cool Breezy Cabin"- has an outdoor shower. The other cabin had the whole bathroom outdoors, if I remember right. Either one sounds good to us.  Easy walking to restaurants?

----------


## hey_mon

We just got back from a week at Katamah, spent time in both the cabin you are speaking of and the Habibi.  Honestly cannot say I enjoyed one more than the other, only that I fell in lovewiththe property.  So very beautiful and convenient to everything.  We walked everywhere,no need to cab or otherwise.  Smurfs for breakfast, Jack Sprats, Jakes, Diners Delight, Frenchmans Reef all very convenient.

----------


## BaileysMom

Hey-mon... I'm ready to go right now.  Sounds great to me!

----------


## BaileysMom

Uh oh! I booked the cabin at Katamah, only to receive an email from the owner a few hours later, advising that the reservation was an automated response, and that they can't take reservations for after June 10th at this point, due to a land dispute.  She's hoping they'll get the right to stay open, but as of now, now reservations are being taken beyond June 10. Disappointed that we won't be able to experience time at Katamah, but I'm sure my disappointment is nowhere near as big as their disappointment must be.  *sigh*  Ok, back to searching for the perfect place to stay in October!

----------


## johng

BaileysMom,

Perfect place to stay in October???? That's a tough one. Although not Perfect I like and stay at Sunset Resort & Villas, run by a an American man and his Jamaican wife. Located on the cliffs within 2 minutes to several nice beaches. His website is          http://www.sunsetresort.com/#!/

His name is Kory and his family has owned property there since the 50's so he is pretty well known. He has two Villa's that have fully equipped kitchens several bedrooms, bathroom with hot water, etc.. also nice veranda's facing the west for awesome sunsets. He also has a very clean pool for guests only. Never anybody hanging around that is not a guest or employee. 5 minute walk to Jack Sprat's, and Jakes so Sunset Resort is well located for walking. Also taxi service available at fair prices.

----------


## BaileysMom

Thanks JohnG-  I'll check Sunset Resort out.  Also looking at Calabash House, which is more like a bed and breakfast type place, on the beach. So many choices...

----------


## Spiff

There definitely are a lot of choices.  I normally deal with Treasure Tours to find my spot, but we rent Villas, and have about eight people in our group.  Still may be worth an email.  They are a wealth of knowledge. 

Sunset Resort does have a great location, being right between Calabash and Frenchman's bays.  It looks nice, and I will probably check it out properly next trip in December.  We *may* have an extra couple coming for part of the trip in December.  Since we don't have an extra bedroom for them in Doubloon, they are going to get a room at Sunset, as it is really close by.  

JohnG, do you know if Sunset Resort has a satellite TV in their bar?  I would love to watch some NFL there in December if they do!

----------


## TAH

BaileysMom; check out Kudehya guesthouse.

----------


## BaileysMom

Spiff, I checked out Treasure Tours page, and it would be great if we had more than just the 2 of us going... but a bit pricey for 2.  TAH, I've sent an email to Kudehya about availability.  That upstairs unit with the verandah looks great.  John... thanks, I'm checking out Sunset Resort.  I also am looking at Calabash House- they have a couple of cabins I believe as well as the main house.  One of those cabins on the beach sounds intriguing. Thanks for all the suggestions... much appreciated!

----------


## TAH

Yeah, that's the Dehya room, and it's where we usually stay in TB. It's in a great spot, very peaceful.

----------


## qwerty

> There definitely are a lot of choices.  I normally deal with Treasure Tours to find my spot, but we rent Villas, and have about eight people in our group.  Still may be worth an email.  They are a wealth of knowledge. 
> 
> Sunset Resort does have a great location, being right between Calabash and Frenchman's bays.  It looks nice, and I will probably check it out properly next trip in December.  We *may* have an extra couple coming for part of the trip in December.  Since we don't have an extra bedroom for them in Doubloon, they are going to get a room at Sunset, as it is really close by.  
> 
> JohnG, do you know if Sunset Resort has a satellite TV in their bar?  I would love to watch some NFL there in December if they do!


I'm not JohnG, but I can assure you the Sunset Resort does have satellite TV in their bar, especially for the NFL.  They are renown for their Super Bowl parties.  They are also in the process of redecorating their rooms and have just redone the pool.

----------


## JahLove

> Yeah, that's the Dehya room, and it's where we usually stay in TB. It's in a great spot, very peaceful.


We stayed at  Kudeyha for 4 days this February and it was such an awesome experience. The vibe there is so incredible but so hard to describe. You have to feel it to know it. We're planning another trip there next February and can't wait to get back.

----------


## TAH

Agreed, but shhhh....

----------


## hey_mon

> Agreed, but shhhh....


Hahahahaha.....that was the running joke wheN we were there this past February.  How do we go home and just be like, "yeah, Treasure Beach was okay". Oh really, just okay?  But now you are going back there next year and not going to Negril at all??  So it was just okay?  "Yup".

----------


## johng

hey_mon, to each their own. Many current travelers to Negril might not like the scene in TB. You have had the education of seeing the good, bad, and ugly of what happens to a small town that gets built up and loses it's original charm like you have seen but many people like the go-go-go while on vacation. I know that you like to chill out on a beach but there are a lot more beautiful places in JA to experience too. If you haven't seen the east end of the island you are missing a lot of beauty. Port Antonio, Ochie, Runnaway Bay, Portland Parish, The Blue Mountains, even Kingston, despite it's reputation, is a great city.

Glad you love TB and hope all your trips to JA are happy ones.

----------


## hey_mon

> hey_mon, to each their own. Many current travelers to Negril might not like the scene in TB. You have had the education of seeing the good, bad, and ugly of what happens to a small town that gets built up and loses it's original charm like you have seen but many people like the go-go-go while on vacation. I know that you like to chill out on a beach but there are a lot more beautiful places in JA to experience too. If you haven't seen the east end of the island you are missing a lot of beauty. Port Antonio, Ochie, Runnaway Bay, Portland Parish, The Blue Mountains, even Kingston, despite it's reputation, is a great city.
> 
> Glad you love TB and hope all your trips to JA are happy ones.


Don't get me wrong.  We loved Treasure Beach and its quiet beauty.  Reminded me of the Jamaica we first came to many years ago.  The plan is to see a little more every year, God willing.

----------


## johng

hey_mon,

Very glad you love TB and hope that you get many opportunities to visit the rest of the island, like you said God willing!! JA and its people are awesome and of course everything in time changes especially when it comes to development. Even TB has changed alot over the past years but the development there has been managed in a different way and it does in many ways retain the charm. Negril is still a beautiful place and I dream of it often. Wish I were there now but......

Wishing you all the best on your trips to JA and Feb 2017 soon come.

----------


## Odinson

If you have a larger group or feel like splurging, the Buccaneer is an awesome property. http://treasurebeach.com/
Outdoor shower, huge rooftop with shade, nice little pool.  Suzie cooked breakfast and some dinners for us while we were there or you can go it alone.  Great driver too that will take you around.  Very quiet beach a short walk down the hill.

The best part is you can see the fishermen returning from their day - walk down there and grab the freshest fish and lobsters - bring them up and fill your belly!

Tough drive from Negril but really beautiful.  TimAir also flies to Treasure Beach if you really want to splurge.

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

BaileysMom, when in October are you going to treasure Beach?

----------


## BaileysMom

We'll be in Treasure Beach from Oct 14 to 18, then on to Negril for a week.  Can't wait!

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

We will be there from the 4th through the 9th.

----------


## BaileysMom

@TreasureBeachBum- I'll be looking forward to hearing all about your trip in anticipation of ours!  :Cool:

----------

